
Ask HN: Where have all the conversations gone? - jacobedawson
I&#x27;m starting to feel as though the web has become &#x27;emptier&#x27; over the past few years. Blogs are still about but comment sections don&#x27;t (imo) really make for good conversation. HN is one of my staples but it&#x27;s similar in that often there are some good threads but there&#x27;s not a lot of actual conversation flow - most comments are one-offs.<p>Reddit feels hollowed out, even subs I used to follow with 500,000+ members aren&#x27;t vibrant anymore. Twitter is just people yelling at each other (or into the void).<p>There are invite only Slacks &amp; Discords, I&#x27;m a member of a few but they often feel very haphazard.<p>Where are you finding rich, rewarding conversations on the web these days? Has everything moved to Zoom rooms? I feel I might have missed the memo *<p>* I am aware there is real life, but obviously this year has put a bit of a dampener on that. I&#x27;ve also been working remote for virtually the whole year.
======
lucideer
All I can say is, I can highly recommend
[https://www.scuttlebutt.nz/](https://www.scuttlebutt.nz/) — in my experience,
conversation is very much still alive there.

In the age of FAANG's dominance on the web, it's perhaps the case that the
trend is to seek alternative (non-web-based) spaces.

------
Gravityloss
Twitter is too aggressive. The same happened with newsgroups back in the day.

I think moderated forums are the future.

------
newyorker2
Selective moderation and any kind of "leanings" at the level of the medium-
provider tends to inhibit people from talking. I know, shocker. Once about a
time, the web was about people and connections. Now, it's inching towards
being about ideologies.

